# Da Retro Bridal Portrait



## mysteryscribe (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2007)

I like that background, whatever you did. Nice!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 2, 2007)

rescued something that was trash is all lol


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 3, 2007)

I also like the background....pulled something out of the trash?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 3, 2007)

I was going through my old negatives, putting together a new website with my new color scanner.  So I have been bringing up a hand full of ten year old negs every day or so.

I opened one envelope and found this sitting which I had totally screwed up.  I had this idea for two backlights that would hit behind the bride but be mounted on the wall.  I looked real good in the tests but for some reason  the whole thing just looked like crap.  So I trashed the idea and reshot the sit.

However, today we have the magic of digital editing.  First I did a sepia then aged it.  The background had been a hanging drape.  It should have looked like an old time backdrop but didn't work at all.  So I began changing the texture and the color of the background.  The floor had been black so I just used it to make a stupid frame.  Then I tuned the drape into just random lines like an old piece of crumpled paper.  Then I did a (insert english accent here) Theatar fringe with the blue. The last bit of er er magic was the softening of the blue fringe  which is really just airbrust.

So the pictures were supposed to have been trashed ten years ago, and the background is just digital trash revival.  Like I always say, I said I got no use for digital editing, I never said I wouldn't stoop to using it.

That was the rescue from the trash can.


----------

